# Building my 300



## Tncumminsguy (Nov 2, 2014)

Had a hunting buddy pretty much give me this 1994 Honda 300 fourtrax he bought new. It has been in flooded rice and beans fields it's entire life and still worked great up until last duck season. The brakes have been completely shot for years and it needs the carb rebuilt, last season it was really hard to start and someone lifted the compression release while it was running on the trailer ( hope this didn't screw it up). Haven't been able to start it since. 

I want to build another bike for playing on since my rhino is used primarily for hunting and I don't want to beat it like I did my built Grizzly 660. This will be more of a budget build because I just have way to many toys and hobbies. Between this, my rock crawler and rhino something is always needing to be fixed or replaced so my plan is to keep it simple and strong. 

Don't know much about these bikes so any good budget ideas would be appreciated. Just trying to make a fun mud/hunting bike that I really don't have to worry about. Don't want it so ridiculous it has a bunch of weak links and breaks stuff all the time. 

So far my plan is 
- getting it started obviously 
- Front disc brake conversion from superatv etc...
- Delete the rear brake
- 2in Swing arm extension (probably build my own)
- Lift from 300ex, rancher, or brute shocks? 
- Snorkel (will I have to rejet?)
- 28" Outlaws or similar tire 
- Wrap plastics in Mossy Oak duck blind vinyl (have the material already, and it was free)
- 18 or 54% gear reduction, I have access to lathes and all kinds of tools so I don't mind trying this myself. 
- Highlifter Spool
- See If I can find a warn 4-2-4


----------

